# Ryobi tools, not so bad



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Well, you certainly imply that not using top of the line tools makes one unprofessional and a poor craftsman. That's a pretty nasty shot at many of the folks here, and not really a provable statement.
> 
> As for "image" when walking into a home, just maybe some nice clean shiny Ryobis would impress the HO more than a pile of old battle-scarred war veterans, no matter how durable they are. :laughing:


When did I mention top of the line?

I still stand behind the idea that if you are serious about your craft you won't buy cheap pieces of crap for your everyday tools. I hope that many folk here are more serious abut their business than to own a bunch of Ryobi. If that is a shot, maybe they need it. But then again, seems that I am the only one that you are shooting down again. Byass much? :whistling

I also disagree that the HO would rather you have tools that look shiny and new (unused), rather than well kept and managed old battle scarred war veterans. Sorry, you are wrong again. But nice try! :thumbsup:


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I've got the $99 table saw too, and if the fence wasn't garbage it would be a decent tool. I needed a disposable. Tools have allot to do with the craftsmen, a real craftsmen is worried about keeping a razor sharp micro bevel on his chisels and run-out on his router. Were trying to go from precision of stationary tools and carry it over to our hand held power tools. And I really don't think every one needs the same precision as a furniture maker or finish carpenter.


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Im a firm believer in having backup tools. My trailer has about 4-5k of high end tools on it. It gives me an uneasy fealing having twice that loaded on on the trailer so I keep a whole arsenal of equipment in my truck.

I have a crew cab truck that I removed the rear seat and build tool and equipment storage back there. I carry all ryobe cordless lith-ion tools cambel housefield air tools and other misc cheap tools. Am I proud of them no! Do I show them off No! Thats not what there for.

For the last two years I have been contracted with an apartment complex to do maintenance work for them. I am there 1-2 days a week so its nice to have the tools on board and not have to drag my trailer around with me.

For some of the abuse I put my ryobe drill and recip saw through I wouldnt hesitate to buy them again as a back up tool.

I also agree its not the brand of tool that provides the quality work its the master operating it. I dont care if you come to the job site with a bosch, makita, dewalt, ryobe, or an old time brace and screw driver for that mater, If your happy and your customer is happy and your putting out quality work who cares what another contractor thinks about your tools.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have neither time nor interest in playing semantic games with you. The thrust of your posts is clear; quibbling over fine details is pointlessly argumentative.

As is presenting your opinions as fact.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tins, you make me laugh! I do believe that I said that this was my opinion, not fact. You love to twist the actual facts. Now that I have called BS to the fact that you misrepresented my statements, made up your own facts as to what I did and did not say is quite hilarious. Seems to me you have all the time in the world, just not when it comes to defending your BS.

The fact is:

1) I never said that anyone had to buy top end tools to prove they were a great craftsman.
2) I never said that anyone who uses Ryobi is a hack (I have implied that you don't care about your craft if this is your main line of tools, sorry just my opinion).
3) I never said that you could not use a cheaper tool to complete a job that you rarely have call for.
4) It is my OPINION, that customers perception is important, and that they do notice whether or not you have crappy tools. It goes along with appearances. I would not show up to site in cut off jean shorts and a dirty t-shirt. It doesn't matter how great a craftsman I am. I need to present myself as a professional. 
5) Ryobi is cheap junk that doesn't last as long as a good quality tool. I am sorry, but this is fact. I know that a few guys would disagree, but there is a reason it is less expensive, and it isn't because Ryobi wants less profit.
6) In no tests have Ryobi come near the performance of other brands. They are at the bottom of the list every time. If a pro is satisified with bottom of the barrel tools, then so be it. Speaks volumes in my book.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> If you feel purchasing expensive/top end tools for jobs that your rarly perform, is what seperates you from the "hacks", then maybe you need to start looking more at the work your performing and less at what others are using to do theirs. It is not the tool, the the person behind it. If someone feels that their O/H is lower b/c of their choice in tool purchases then so be it...but that is in no way a reflection on the work they do...



My thank you button is gone, so I just have to give you one of these instead.:thumbup:


----------



## Ragebhardt (Apr 25, 2010)

"My tools are the best. I only buy the best. If you are not using the same tools I do then you are not doing my quality of work because I am the best. Remember I am the best because I only buy and use the best tools."

How many of us know this guy?

I know him. He is the guy I go behind and fix all his jobs.

Thank you Best Tool Guy.:whistling


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Just remember guys the tools complete the carpenter but the carpenter completes the work!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Teoli said:


> Years ago Ryobi was always junk.


 
actually years ago ryobi were decent tools when they were produced in Japan

they have been around a long time,way before home depot


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> actually years ago ryobi were decent tools when they were produced in Japan
> 
> they have been around a long time,way before home depot


HHmmmm.... This I would like to see. I'm not doubting, but am skeptical. I must google this now.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> actually years ago ryobi were decent tools when they were produced in Japan
> 
> they have been around a long time,way before home depot


This is very true....:thumbsup: at least the part about being decent tools...I don't know about them being around before Home Depot...not saying they weren't...i just don't know.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ryobi was founded in 1943, began making power tools in 1968. HD was founded in 1978.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

iIgees they made the first portable bench planer. http://http://www.ryobitools.com/community/about_us
http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryobi


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jkonks said:


> Im a firm believer in having backup tools. My trailer has about 4-5k of high end tools on it. It gives me an uneasy fealing having twice that loaded on on the trailer so I keep a whole arsenal of equipment in my truck.
> 
> I have a crew cab truck that I removed the rear seat and build tool and equipment storage back there. I carry all ryobe cordless lith-ion tools cambel housefield air tools and other misc cheap tools. Am I proud of them no! Do I show them off No! Thats not what there for.
> 
> ...


The only times I have ever known contractors having back up tools is when they don't have good quality tools to start with. Why own 2 of everything when you can own the better tool for less money than 2 sets of cheap tools! Seems like a waste of money to me.

I also find the majority of people who are good at what they do have quality tools. There are cases where hacks have quality tools but I find that very rare.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> Ryobi was founded in 1943, began making power tools in 1968. HD was founded in 1978.


You and Ryobi are the same age? :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i brought a ryobi power plane and belt sander back in the late 80s i still have the sander and i lent out the plane but never got it back:sad:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I think somewhere Warner is trading all his Festool for ryobi. Ryobi makes rotex right?

this thread is funny. If you work, do a great job, get paid, and it lasts a long time, then what is the difference.

myself, I'd rather know I have quality tools on the jobsite without spending a fortune. I don't want the homeowner to see me out there cutting trim etc with the same table saw/chopsaw he has in his garage. Homeowners always comment on how much nicer it is to see a quality tool. on friend of mine, he has an old crappy craftsman chop saw. i finished his basement a year or so ago, and I let him use my dewalt slider to do some work himself that he needed and he told me how it was so nice to use it, that his saw was crap after using mine. I don't normally do this but I knew the guy since I was a kid and trusted him. anyone else, hands off.

I own some festool but I don't go out and buy all of their tools, but in the past 11 years, I have found out what is worth it and what's not. 

to me, the newer dewalts are just as bad as ryobi, they might get the job done but you'll be replacing that ryobi more often than if you had just paid more and gotten a tool that lasted 2-3 times longer.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think we all agree Dan:thumbsup:
the thread went to an ''ocassional use'' direction and derailed a few:whistling


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> The only times I have ever known contractors having back up tools is when they don't have good quality tools to start with. Why own 2 of everything when you can own the better tool for less money than 2 sets of cheap tools! Seems like a waste of money to me.
> 
> I also find the majority of people who are good at what they do have quality tools. There are cases where hacks have quality tools but I find that very rare.


Who said any thing about owning two sets of cheap tools?
Again my trailer has about 4-5k of tools in it. Thats one set. I dont see any thing cheep about that. my second set that I keep in my truck I have about $600 invested. Its nice to have if I have to leave the site on maintenance call and my crew can keep working or if a tool gets run over or droped off a house. most of the time my jobs are 1/2 hour to an hour away from getting replacement. If something happens we can keep working.:thumbsup: Its not becose I feel my quality tools are going to fail me.
Please dont start talking about hacks. I'v been doing this for over 25years and thats the last last word I want being thrown my way!


----------



## MUDFLAP (Nov 28, 2010)

You guys got it all wrong, any butt-scrubber can get the job done with the right tools, but it takes a skilled craftsman, with years of exp, to get it done with the wrong, or sub standard tools. I was on a job a few years back, a guy was backing over 2x4 s with his truck, trying to install truss bracing, didnt ask him too many questions, cause he was omish, you know they dont have any way to keep beer cold, so they gotta drink the hard stuff, he was saying stuff like (we hitched our wagon to a dead horse) and ( i led my ducks to a dry pond ), i admired his determination to get the job done, but his image was suffering a little, in my line of work , like it or not image is very important, weather you are a hack, or a skilled pro, or omish.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

how bout a paragraph or a period once in a while


----------



## MUDFLAP (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats why i have a part time secretary, i dont type up my own kwoats .lol


----------



## MUDFLAP (Nov 28, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> how bout a paragraph or a period once in a while


 We need to get this thread back on track, what we have learned so far are 1) i skipped a few english classes 2) your dog is ugly 3) bccconst thinks jkonks is a hack, the only thing missing is where to find a hubcap for a 63 dodge, now lets get back to bashing ryobi tools, and anybody who has ever used one LOL


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

tomstruble said:


> actually years ago ryobi were decent tools when they were produced in Japan
> 
> they have been around a long time,way before home depot



I have two Ryobi sanders that are of the Japanese persuasion. They work great.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

MUDFLAP said:


> We need to get this thread back on track, what we have learned so far are 1) i skipped a few english classes 2) your dog is ugly 3) bccconst thinks jkonks is a hack, the only thing missing is where to find a hubcap for a 63 dodge, now lets get back to bashing ryobi tools, and anybody who has ever used one LOL


 
now that's a good post:clap:


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok.

Ryobi tools that I've personally tried, but not necessarily owned. These would all be of the blue variety (Trying to look like Bosch), not the newish yellow green variety.

12 volt drill: Junk, felt wimpy and like a toy
Skillsaw 5 1/2": Junk, way too flimsy
Disc sander: below average power
10" chop saw: Junk, Plastic lock for mitre. Too much play
Table Saw: I own it. I need a light weight portable rip saw. Bad fence.
Does what I need it to do.

Laminate trimmer: Not too bad. Average copy of the Bosch Colt. For the 
money it's doable. Maybe I'd even buy it.


The Rybobi BT 3000: A Fancy Schmancy Table saw they made years
ago that had a sliding table and adjustable mitre 
fence and you could add a router to it. Decent dust
collection. This was impressive enough at the time 
but still too rickety and "Toylike". But I'll give them
an A for effort.

Thats the extent of what I've officially tried at least once. The analogy I make to someone who is contemplating a Ryobi purchase is like this.

Anyone whos seen the difference between the $99 Dremel Multi tool and what it can do versus the $400 Fein MM should have that moment of clarity. The Dremel is like an electric toothbrush compared to the V8 power of the Fein. No comparison. One feels solid and confident, the other not so much. I owned the Dremel for less than an hour. I'll own the Fein forever.

Now I've been Googling Ryobi a little today. This one was funny.
http://www.grabthebasics.com/power-tools/buy_the_best_ry.asp

But they are an old Japanese company with roots in tons of manufacturing besides power tools. They also happen to own Milwaukee now, which makes me sad. The new lith ion batteries I'm going to buy for my old Milwaukee tools will probably be the same as the Ryobi line. Oh well. They'll probably buy out all the other manufactures someday. It'll all be Ryobi in a few years. Designed in Japan, made in China.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

Good thread. 

I think you may have come up with a *new company slogan*. I'd wear the t-shirt even though I've never owned one. All my jokes are about tool shop, but I intend to expand my horizons; HF.

At least they don't get stolen as often.

I think a middle quality tool might be a good choice for lighter use, back up, theft deterrent, or when it is a tool that may collect dust. It's a valid reason to spend less.

My most recent was a tool shop multi tool for 29 bucks. Damn, that has been handy on so many things and I haven't even figured out some of the things I'll use it for this year. In spite of the fact that it is cheap, and crap and ugly it has allowed me to do things faster and better. It was a great buy and now I'd consider the next step up when this breaks or falls short. 
(10, 9, 8, 7, 6....etc)

Sometimes it's good to own a tool you can _throw_.....

Willy


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I think every company makes some tools better than others. Like Milwaukee for a sawzall, Skil for a wormsaw, Hitachi for air guns and slide saw. Fine Home Building did a impact gun a few years back. They put their batteries in the freezer. Than they drove 3'' screws into oak. Ryobi came in third I believe. I dont like the Ryobi circular saw, or cordless hammer drill. Their other cordless I have had (except batteries) for over 12 years. I use them hard and in every weather. I dropped my impact off a 20' ladder several times. Still going strong. Some guys are just narrow minded and think its macho to over pay for tools.


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

http://youtu.be/klH1ssfuyvI


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

flashheatingand said:


> I have read in the past how Ryobi is not for the professional, I have to disagree.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



My Ryobi tools:

Cordless screwdriver........green.....this is my everyday knock around.....love the magnetic strip for screws. Still going strong after 4 years....original batteries. 

Cordless compound Miter saw....green.....love this thing.....use it for running base and shoe on the kitchen and bath remodels. Love not loading up the Hitachi. 84 bucks.

Cordless 4 inch angle grinder......blue... I use this with my set of dry polishing pads. The low rpm makes it perfect for this job. 59 bucks.

These tools are rarely used but when I need em.....they're little work horses.......never had a problem with any of em......got my eye on the new little 18g nail gun......again....for that little punch list stuff.....129 bucks! 

Don't hate me!!!!


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Just picked up a magnetic flex bit by RYOBI. I've been pretty happy with the quality of their products. I'm just hoping this flex but lasts me, as the ones I've bad previously (different manufactures) have never lasted more then a week.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Not a fan of Ryobi tools in general, good for HO, however, I was playing around with that new cordless finish nailer and it was not half bad. hmmm.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

When i first started to play contractor i had the 5 peice ryobi set. Besides crap battery life it did everything i asked it to do.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

My only Ryobi is a belt sander. No old school PC, but is perfect for its primary use: sanding the final cut-off on decks and docks.

Funny thing is, it was a gift from my old lady. I asked for a Makita. She got me the Ryobi, completely stoked she did right. Unless she ever reads this, she'll never know she completely dropped the ball!!!


----------



## Blkhilconst (Jul 26, 2012)

Ryobi helped get me going when I first started. I really only burnt up a few of their tools. Battery sawzall and cordless drill. The drill actually melted and let out the magic smoke. Had the laminate router, but the clamp that held the depth wore out. Had the table saw with fold up stand, only complaint was the fence. Still have the belt sander and angle grinder. 
On the angle grinder, the pin that locks the spindle so you can change the blade sheared off so I can't put a new diamond blade on. Once it wears out I'll be upgrading to a nicer variable speed grinder. I haven't bought anything from them in a while, but for h/o's and new guys I guess they are alright.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Home Depot lately seems pushing that brand . They must be more good spots on there racks and shelves for better product .


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

skillman said:


> Home Depot lately seems pushing that brand . They must be more good spots on *there* racks and shelves for better product .


"In the United States and Canada, Ryobi and Ridgid Tools are sold exclusively by The Home Depot" - From Wikipedia

that's why they are on *THEIR* shelves...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JackP23 said:


> ......got my eye on the new little 18g nail gun......again....for that little punch list stuff.....129 bucks!


Do you have the multi tool:blink:
I've been eying that 18g battery nail gun too:blink:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do you have the multi tool:blink:
> I've been eying that 18g battery nail gun too:blink:


the problem is they sell the gun for $129 with no battery or charger, and I don't own any ryobi cordless tools, so not worth it for me to buy the nail gun, batteries, and charger.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

m1911 said:


> the problem is they sell the gun for $129 with no battery or charger, and I don't own any ryobi cordless tools, so not worth it for me to buy the nail gun, batteries, and charger.


So you're a tight wad:laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So you're a tight wad:laughing:



I don't have a problem spending money - as long as it's not mine. :laughing:


but seriously, I hate having one more brand of battery charger to schlep around...


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

m1911 said:


> "In the United States and Canada, Ryobi and Ridgid Tools are sold exclusively by The Home Depot" - From Wikipedia
> 
> that's why they are on THEIR shelves...


I know just seems that there really pushing Ryobi brand lately .


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

skillman said:


> I know just seems that there really pushing Ryobi brand lately .



they're


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

buy the dewalt bare tool 18 gauge for 200.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> buy the dewalt bare tool 18 gauge for 200.


have the 16 and 18 ga dewalt - too bulky and clumsy IMO


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

m1911 said:


> have the 16 and 18 ga dewalt - too bulky and clumsy IMO


Agreed, the ryobi brad nailer weighs as much as a volvo though. So heavy


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

m1911 said:


> I don't have a problem spending money - as long as it's not mine. :laughing:
> 
> 
> but seriously, I hate having one more brand of battery charger to schlep around...


 That's me too. Ridgid has a 15ga. and Ryobi has the 18ga. but I don't want the batterys:blink:



m1911 said:


> they're


:blink:



Carpenter eyes said:


> Agreed, the ryobi brad nailer weighs as much as a volvo though. So heavy












How's the new Black Flag line up:no: I hear they're making more money than they ever did. I see both Kevin and Dez are in it, I wonder who's sings:blink: To me it's not Black Flag without Henry.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Agreed, the ryobi brad nailer weighs as much as a volvo though. So heavy


I believe the ryobi is around 2+ lbs lighter than the dewalt 18ga cordless.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How's the new Black Flag line up:no: I hear they're making more money than they ever did. I see both Kevin and Dez are in it, I wonder who's sings:blink: To me it's not Black Flag without Henry.


I belive ron reyns is singing?? I could be wrong. I am a fan of rollins on vocals myself. 

Rumor has it there is a new album in the works though. I have very high standards for it because i will be compareing it to keith morris's band OFF! If you havnt checked them out, you need to asap


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I believe the ryobi is around 2+ lbs lighter than the dewalt 18ga cordless.


Both are heavy and awkward feeling


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

m1911 said:


> "In the United States and Canada, Ryobi and Ridgid Tools are sold exclusively by The Home Depot" - From Wikipedia
> 
> that's why they are on *THEIR* shelves...


You can also pick up most RIDGID tools at any plumbing supply store. 

RYOBI 100% yes, Home Depot has the contract for them.

However, with HD having the big box store exclusive contract for them it appears to the customer that they are the house brands.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

renov8r said:


> You can also pick up most RIDGID tools at any plumbing supply store.


Ridgid plumming tools is owned by Ridge tools and the carpentry power tool is owned by TTI and HD has an an exclusive with TTI to sell them.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ridgid plumming tools is owned by Ridge tools and the carpentry power tool is owned by TTI and HD has an an exclusive with TTI to sell them.


Bummer for those not around a home depot as they'll not be able to get their worm saw. 

But then again, mebbe they can just order it from them online and have it shipped.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...ve-Circular-Saw-R32102/100078833#.UcR7P5yHeUk

This must be the 'new' one they have out as it looks different. Hopefully they didn't "improve" it....aka figure out ways to cheapen production....


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ridgid plumming tools is owned by Ridge tools and the carpentry power tool is owned by TTI and HD has an an exclusive with TTI to sell them.


Are you sure about that? I thought RIDGID tools were made my Emerson Electric. TTI owns Milwaukee at the moment.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

renov8r said:


> Are you sure about that? I thought RIDGID tools were made my Emerson Electric. TTI owns Milwaukee at the moment.


No i'm not, it's all mixed up:blink:
http://www.woodsmall.com/tools.htm
http://forum.drc.su/who-owns-who-ridgid-mulwaukee-ryobi-aeg-vt4186.html


----------



## copeland5133873 (Nov 18, 2009)

Their impact driver that sells for 69.99 tool only is also better than my dewalt, rigid, and Milwaukee impacts. It is also quilter. I like the brad nailed also.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Both are heavy and awkward feeling


Paslode and Bostitsch for the win...they may use Gas but they feel and act far more like a real nail gun then the DeWalt, Bosch etc. Those guns feel like there is a little gnome inside with a sledge hammer and you have to wait for him to wind-up and smack the nail....they also feel like they have a sledgehammer in there.

When I need a cordless gun I want it light weight and balance becuase odds are I am using some place I don't want to be dragging a hose...scaffolding outside, on roofs, etc. I don't need 400 lbs hanging from my belt.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No i'm not, it's all mixed up:blink:
> http://www.woodsmall.com/tools.htm
> http://forum.drc.su/who-owns-who-ridgid-mulwaukee-ryobi-aeg-vt4186.html


RIDGID has a link back to Emerson direct on their website. One thing that I can think of is that power tools are sub-contracted to TTI and Emerson still takes of the rest.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

maxwage said:


> My only Ryobi is a belt sander. No old school PC, but is perfect for its primary use: sanding the final cut-off on decks and docks.
> 
> Funny thing is, it was a gift from my old lady. I asked for a Makita. She got me the Ryobi, completely stoked she did right. Unless she ever reads this, she'll never know she completely dropped the ball!!!


She didn't drop the ball...she looked at the price tags!


----------



## Deathleech (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess I don't really understand how people can compare Dewalt or other contractor grade tools to Ryobi ones, they are marketed to two totally different groups. Dewalt, Makita, Bosch, etc. are aimed at contractors and people who will be using them rigorously every day. Ryobi tools are for the DIYer that will use them once or twice a week at most for light work, or once in a great while for a bigger project. I mean just look at Ryobi's slogan, isn't it something like "pro features at affordable prices"? It's not "contractor grade tools for half the price of other brands".

The price difference is obviously reflected in the quality. the 6 piece Ryobi set is like $300, the 5 piece Dewalt one is almost double at $580 and includes one less tool. That averages out to be about $60 per Ryobi tool if you don't include the flash light, but for the Dewalt set you are looking at roughly $145, almost two and a half times more in cost. If Ryobi tools were anywhere near the same grade as the more expensive contractor grade brands they would run them out of business in a matter of months with their much lower prices but same quality.

Also, I believe the Ryobi tools have a 2 or 3 year warranty. If you figure you have to replace a Ryobi tool every 3 years after the warranty runs out you are still looking at 6 years worth of warranted, gauranteed service and that will still cost you less than a single Dewalt, Makita, etc. tool. Now obviously those tools are going to be more powerful in most cases and can easily last you over 6 years (as can a Ryobi), but I wouldn't consider Ryobi tools crap just because they aren't as rugged or powerful as a much more expensive brand. They are just meant for a different group. I mean you don't go buying a Toyota Corolla and expect to use it in Nascar races so why would you expect that with tools? You pay for what you get.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So what Ryobi tools do you own:blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So what Ryobi tools do you own:blink:


I own the Ryobi portable table saw. It works great for flooring. Only Ryobi I use. My father gave it to me, he's 90 years old and doesn't need it anymore. I would buy a better one but this saw just wont die.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So what Ryobi tools do you own:blink:


1st post, he's probably a Ryobi rep... :blink:


----------



## Deathleech (Sep 12, 2013)

m1911 said:


> 1st post, he's probably a Ryobi rep... :blink:


If that were the case, wouldn't I be trying to sell you guys their tools? That's the opposite of what my point was though? 

I said Ryobi tools are pretty good for their intended role, which is for the DYIer. They aren't really meant for contractor grade work though, and the price reflects it (less than half the price of the tools marketed as contractor grade). Of course you COULD use them for professional jobs, but that's not their intended role. To each their own though.

Personally I don't own any Ryobi tools, but I have used many of them helping friends with their own home projects. The Ryobi drill or nail gun are more than sufficient for accomplishing these jobs.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Well, it seems to me that every other manufacturer is lowering their standards closer and closer to Ryobi. The difference is getting smaller and smaller. My dad bought a set of the green Ryobi drill and impact, and I must say that overall they are quite good. He's had them several years, and they still work and batteries charge. 

He had the blue ones before that, and they were crap!


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I have 2 Ryobi impact drivers. Cant beat them. The sawzall is ok, circular saw and drill for heavy use suck. The flash light is good. I bought a lithium battery. It just stops with no warning,,,,are all lithium batteries like that?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

mike d. said:


> I have 2 Ryobi impact drivers. Cant beat them. The sawzall is ok, circular saw and drill for heavy use suck. The flash light is good. I bought a lithium battery. It just stops with no warning,,,,are all lithium batteries like that?


Yes, that's one of the things with Li-Ion batteries. It's actually to protect the batteries. They have pretty much 100% power throughout the discharge cycle, and they cut off the power when the charge gets too low.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I will say outright that I have not been a ryobi fanboy. I like my Makita & Milwaukee's. 

I don't use my air nailers a ton, and when I do it's usually for punch list type work.

Last year I decided to buy the Ridgid 15g 18v battery nailer. Ive looked at the paslode guns, but don't like the idea of the gas smell or additional cost. The nailer works adequately, but I've had a problem with the batteries staying charged overnight. If I put them on the charger, they hold out fine for the task at hand, but if I charge them & then leave them unused for a day or so, they are dead when I come back. I took the batteries into HD and exchanged them, but the new ones do the same thing. Not sure why......

Several weeks ago, I had a job to do that required a significant amount of nailing finish work. Obviously, the 15g leaves too big a hole. On an impulse, I bought the new Ryobi 18g battery nailer. Also bought the $99 drill kit with 2 batteries and a charger since I had no batteries for it. I have about $260 tied up in the whole thing. I have to say I am very pleased with it's quality and operation. I by no means consider myself a hack, so you can take that for what it's worth! I initially figured if I didn't like it I'd return it. Since then, I've used it for a number of things. My only complaint is that it won't use the last 5 nails. Not sure why, but I guess I can live with it.

As for the drill, it doesn't even come close to comparing with my other brands, and I relegated it to a shelf in the garage. But I also didn't pay anywhere near the same price either. Probably will put it up on CL for a few bucks.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mike d. said:


> I have 2 Ryobi impact drivers. Cant beat them. The sawzall is ok, circular saw and drill for heavy use suck. The flash light is good. I bought a lithium battery. It just stops with no warning,,,,are all lithium batteries like that?


Can't beat them...sure I can. I have Bosch. Done! Beat! Next!


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

We do a lot of grinding for masonry work, it does not matter if its ryobi or bosch they all die just as fast with the dust, for the $39 price tag I will go for ryobi all day long, for more detailed or deeper grinds I will use the 5" dewalt,


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Can't beat them...sure I can. I have Bosch. Done! Beat! Next!


That's nothing to boast about lol


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I like Bosch.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> That's nothing to boast about lol


Why?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why?


Because they're blue


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Can't beat them...sure I can. I have Bosch. Done! Beat! Next!


:laughing:



BCConstruction said:


> That's nothing to boast about lol


:no:



TNTSERVICES said:


> Why?


:blink:



Californiadecks said:


> Because they're blue


:thumbup:


Dirtywhiteboy said:


> And they suck


:clap:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Because they're blue


So is Makita...:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing:
> 
> :no:
> 
> ...


Nice job! It's so nice when they let you play with your crayons. Maybe tomorrow they will teach you how to stop licking windows too! :laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So is Makita...:whistling



Makita is green!

(this is one of those mesh tape vs paper tape kind of arguments, isn't it....?)

The corded Ryobi multi tool is on sale at Home Depot for $14 here.

I was thinking of getting one... because, why the heck not? Even if I use it once or twice, it pays for itself.

Last time I was over at HD, though, they were sold out. Maybe I will go for a drive today. Getting over 2" of rain, and we have no inside work. So I am home, drinking coffee.

EDIT: apparently that sale is over. Damn. The 10" Ryobi CMS is on for $99, though.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Brutus said:


> Makita is green!
> 
> (this is one of those mesh tape vs paper tape kind of arguments, isn't it....?)
> 
> ...


Nah, this is one of those try and give TNT a hard time things...I'm just messin' with them. Honestly don't really care either way!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

It's teal


----------

